# Dia-Scannen mit EPSON Perfection 1660 Photo



## TheScorer (5. März 2003)

Ich weis leider nicht wie ich meine Durchlichteinheit zum laufen bekomme muss ich das Softwareseitig einstellen oder gibts da nen Schalter.
Falls es per Software machbar ist: Gäbe es noch eine Möglichkeit den Smartpanel zum umgehen weil der bei mir nicht richtig funktioniert

Das Scannen von normal belichteten Bildern funktioniert einwandfrei...

Danke schonmal im voraus 
TheScorer


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. März 2003)

Hi,

im Epson Twain Treiber-Fenster bei "Dokumentenquelle" eine der Optionen "TPU" auswählen, je nach dem ob Dia, Negativ oder s/w-Negativ. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------

